# 24 Hours to live



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

What would you do if you only had one day to live? I don't have an answer for my own question yet, but I thought it would be interesting to see what some people think.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would take loads of drugs and drink loads of alcohol...........

.......like their was no tommorrow


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

If money wasnt an issue and I could do anything, I think I would go sky diving...that way if I died doing that, it wouldnt really matter! However, if I lived, I'd go scuba diving too!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...DRINK LOTS OF ALCOHOLIC BEVERAGES TO A POINT WHERE I'D NEED A STOMACH PUMP....or just die from alcohol poisoning







....or i'd go test drive a maxima, and go wreck havoc on the streets of DC














.... but to be honest, i have no idea what i'd do with 24 hours, anyway you can extend 24 to 48?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

24 hours... well.. i would be on the first plane to Nevada to visit jenna jameson's bordello...

but thats just me...


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm with Spikey. I would have to drink until I am drunk enough to slowly feed myself to my P's. Start with the toes and work my way up.









-Kevin-


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

if i had 24 hours to live i would waste all my money on paintballs and play paintball for the whole 24 hours.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

marco said:


> if i had 24 hours to live i would waste all my money on paintballs and play paintball for the whole 24 hours.


 im with marco, id go shooting! whats 24 hours worth of ammo worth?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > if i had 24 hours to live i would waste all my money on paintballs and play paintball for the whole 24 hours.
> ...


 ....WOW...you kids both know how to live your last 24 hours, don't you?


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Your right Spikey, I wouldn't spend my last 24 by getting shot with paintballs. We have been around a little longer that these Little Tikes and would rather experience the finer things, like doing as many addictive substances we can in a limited amount of time.









-Kevin-


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

luva40 said:


> experience the finer things, like doing as many addictive substances we can in a limited amount of time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ....hehe, i call them women


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

drugs and girls


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

I would buy a paintball gun like marco and 1000 paintballs i would go to work and well you no







then i would drink & smoke,with five hookers














i would tell them i needed them for 48hrs and i would pay them after 24hrs


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

spent it with my love ones.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I'd pray to god for 20 hrs. for 100 more years of life. Then I'd spend the other 4 hrs. with women







. Then I'd live the 100 years that god granted me.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Then I'd live the 100 years that god granted me.


 ...yes, you'd spend it living with some sort of std....


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Not sure if the pack was serious, but I would do the same. Done enuf drinking and partying in the past and not enuf time with family. Then I would call all my bill collectors and laugh at them. Cancell all checks and max out the cards.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Then I'd live the 100 years that god granted me.
> ...


 LOL







...probably....AIDS!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...how's that funny?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...


 then i'd pray to god for std immuness.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> then i'd pray to god for std immuness.


 ...well at least you're on your knees majority of the time


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > marco said:
> ...


oh ya, and getting drunk is much better







besides, i ment going to the rifle range, not paintball. if im gona die, i want to go out shooting something.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yea, besides playing paintball i would spend time with jen.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You can really tell a lot from what some would do. I would go see my daughter on the east coast and take her to the zoo, then go to the west coast and see the rest of my family.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

HAve lots of sex, get really drunk and high! lol


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Thats one hell of a hard answer. 
MAD


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...ooooooo, this was a serious answer thread?







....i thought it was just one of those threads where we could put in some BS answer...my bad....if i had 24 hours to live, i'd divide the time between my sister, my homeboy james, and christine







....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> Not sure if the pack was serious, but I would do the same. Done enuf drinking and partying in the past and not enuf time with family. Then I would call all my bill collectors and laugh at them. Cancell all checks and max out the cards.


 yes i was serious...

and you took the words out my mouth


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I'd spend the first 12 hourwith my friends in Santa Cruz, riding all the rides, and doing everything we're not supposed to. Next 6 hours, I'd go cruisin the town, spreading smiles to everyone who has a frown. Next 4 hours, I'd start to gather everyone, and go bowling...Last 2 hours of my final day to live, I'd surround myself with the people whom I love, and love me @ the St. Joseph Cathedral Church in San Jose (its beautiful!). I'd make sure they all knew how I felt about them, so that I wouldn't die w/o them knowing I love them...and giving them a chance to tell me what they really think, so that they dont feel guilt afterwards... That way, I die happy, and peaceful...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Someone put some REAL serious thought into this... *cough* Sandra *cough*









Good answer though!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> I'd spend the first 12 hourwith my friends in Santa Cruz, riding all the rides, and doing everything we're not supposed to. Next 6 hours, I'd go cruisin the town, spreading smiles to everyone who has a frown. Next 4 hours, I'd start to gather everyone, and go bowling...Last 2 hours of my final day to live, I'd surround myself with the people whom I love, and love me @ the St. Joseph Cathedral Church in San Jose (its beautiful!). I'd make sure they all knew how I felt about them, so that I wouldn't die w/o them knowing I love them...and giving them a chance to tell me what they really think, so that they dont feel guilt afterwards... That way, I die happy, and peaceful...


 .....that's deep


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd just crawl under the porch and wait for the inevitable......


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I'd just crawl under the porch and wait for the inevitable......


 so the same as most nights............eh Juda?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yup, but only when my custom-built coffin's out for routine maintenance, but ssshhhhh, don't tell anyone: they might get upset


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Yup, but only when my custom-built coffin's out for routine maintenance, but ssshhhhh, don't tell anyone: they might get upset


 so it arrived on time, nice one.









do the neighbours really run in terror?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nope, I ate them before they had the chance to run in terror... (tastes like chicken...)


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

happily, i'd get on the news, and tell everyone in the world they suck and i can't wait
to see them all in hell.







ha ha not really, I don't think my legacy would be 
dealt with well if i went out in a blaze of drunken high glory. so i'd be sober, I'd get with
my family, my friends and my enemies. throw a bash and wish them all well. I'd try to 
show world know who I am and hope to go down in history.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Nope, I ate them before they had the chance to run in terror... (tastes like chicken...)


 but don't you live in a small village, where everyone is related?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> but don't you live in a small village, where everyone is related?


 Hey, I'm Dutch, not a *******









I live in a big city, just like Buffy does...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I live in a big city, just like Buffy does...


 like Buffy does? - you spend all night every night killing vampires, and all day either at school or with friends, and have no time for sleep?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

[EMPHASIZE]* I live in a big city *[/EMPHASIZE], just like Buffy does...

I just said that to answer your question about me being some country boy, which, obviously, I am not


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> [EMPHASIZE]* I live in a big city *[/EMPHASIZE], just like Buffy does...
> 
> I just said that to answer your question about me being some country boy, which, obviously, I am not


 so you ate all your neighbours in a big city?

you fat greedy dutch man, I bet that was when you were on a munchy.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm a cross between Goldmember (ask Spikey) and Fat Bastard (ask my former neighbours; well, don't bother)















And it was quite a pleasant feast, let me tell you that, and yup, the frenzy wasn caused by a serious case of the munchies


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I'm a cross between Goldmember (ask Spikey) and Fat Bastard (ask my former neighbours; well, don't bother)


 You sound sexy!









so you are a fat, sweaty, ginger, dutch with a scabby back, rollerskates and very flexable legs?









interesting


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yup, and since I'm on a diet (believe, eating a whole neighbourhood gives you some serious lovehandles) a throat that looks like a vagina


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> a throat that looks like a vagina


 ....hehe, i think that gives a new definition to a chickenhead







...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Yup, and since I'm on a diet (believe, eating a whole neighbourhood gives you some serious lovehandles) a throat that looks like a vagina


 love handles and a fanny (in the brittish sence of the word!) neck?

do you want to meet up?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, I'm soooo damn sexay, I'll have to check my agenda for that







*wiggles his humongous ass*


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I bet you have man-boobies as well!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> *wiggles his humongous ass*

















....that is possibly the scariest #### i've ever seen anyone write


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

:laugh: 
Turn-off, eh? Sorry, you became a bit too intimate....







Sorry, no titties anymore (hard training, baby...)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Turn-off, eh? Sorry, you became a bit too intimate....










....nah, its just disturbing







....i think i am forever traumatized....even more forever traumatized than the time you showed me your stack of porn full of 50+ yr old women


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

-- no comments --


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....i killed the joke didn't i?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yes


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Someone put some REAL serious thought into this... *cough* Sandra *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well...i was told this was a serious thread, so i was being serious.... and yea, i have given it a lot of thought... why do you think it took me so long to respond to the thread... i was going through every possible thing...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Mars


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

What happened to my thread!? haha


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Kolbenschlag said:


> What happened to my thread!? haha


 ....you can thank the following:

judazzz
innes
usmc*spikey*

....i swear we didn't do it on purpose


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Kolbenschlag said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to my thread!? haha
> ...


 perfect example of the post whore theory.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

DrewBoOty said:


> 24 hours... well.. i would be on the first plane to Nevada to visit jenna jameson's bordello...
> 
> but thats just me...


 Drew I love that answer, But me I would spend the 24 hours with my girl end of story







but if I was single I would start chaos and Make people I dont like pay dearly, They would have 24 hours to.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

traumatic said:


> perfect example of the post whore theory.


 ...there was a post whore theory?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> traumatic said:
> 
> 
> > perfect example of the post whore theory.
> ...


 yup


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

what's the post whore theory?


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Post whoring is seriously out of control now. It's not a big deal in the lounge but I hate when people do it in the discussion forum.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

there a pretty slick song made by this title, its on Mase's album with the Lox Mase and DMX. Check it out. Well since I wasnt gonna be here tomorrow I;d take all the money out of my accounts and find some fun stuff to do.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Kolbenschlag said:


> Post whoring is seriously out of control now. It's not a big deal in the lounge but I hate when people do it in the discussion forum.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

maybe take out my chevy and start a police chase, i always wanted to race a cop


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> maybe take out my chevy and start a police chase, i always wanted to race a cop


 ...i got my money on the cops and their trusty road spikes














....


----------

